# CD-Laufwerk wird nicht geladen?!



## daDom (12. März 2004)

Hi!

habe bei meinem Grossonkel ein CD-Laufwerk (52x) eingebaut.
Sein Rechner:
300Mhz
Win98

Nun kommt beim Hochfahren immer eine Fehlermeldung.
(Im Dos-Modus noch...)

Wenn ich "A" für Abbrechen drücke, lädt er.
Auch in Windows kann ich drauf zugreifen, aber wie kann ich die Meldung ausstellen?

Über Bios?


----------



## fluessig (12. März 2004)

Wenn du die Fehlermeldung detailliert posten würdest, könnte man dir vielleicht besser helfen.
Noch kann man nicht entscheiden, ob es ein Fehler des DOS Treibers (den du in Windows nicht brauchst) oder eine Meldung vom BIOS (Konfliktwarnung eventuell) ist.


----------



## daDom (12. März 2004)

Hi!

Gut, hier habt ihr die Meldung:
(Das war vielleicht ein Akt, den Teil nach der Eingabe herauszubekommen! Man bekommt den nur für nen Bruchteil einer Sekunde zu sehen )

IDE BUS CD-ROM Device Driver Version 2.2
CD-ROM drive not ready
(A)bort or (R)etry: [Blinkender, auf Eingabe wartender Unterstrich "_"]
_Wenn "A" gedrückt --->>> _
No interface card found
Please check cable or power 


Ich habe daraufhin IDE-Kabel und Stromkabel raus und wieder reingesteckt.
Nichts.
Stromkabel habe ich auch schon ausgewechselt!

Aber wie gesagt - unter Windows kann ich auf das CD-ROM Laufwerk zugreifen.
Ohne Probleme...


----------



## server (12. März 2004)

Hi,

Da hat es etwas mit deinem CD Treiber...
Schau mal auf die Herstellerseite deines CD Laufwerkes und such nach einem MS DOS Treiber. Den speicherst du dann auch Diskette und rufst ihn im DOS Modus von der Diskette auf. Nach der Installation sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftreten.

Ältere Computer kennen CD Laufwerke nicht, speziell wenn es sich um ein neues (52x) handelt..


----------



## fluessig (15. März 2004)

Ich würde darauf tippen, dass du den falschen Treiber verwendet hast.


----------



## daDom (15. März 2004)

DOS-Treiber?
Vielleicht gar keine so schlechte Idee....

Ich habe mir bei ihm schon mal ein paar DOS-Treiber geladen....
Starten die dann auch wirklich automatisch im Diskettenlaufwerk?
Meine mich daran erinnern zu können, vorher immer Fehlermeldungen gelesen zu haben...


----------

